

More Than 30 Killed, Others Taken Hostage In Brazen Terrorist Attack in Nairobi - r0h1n
http://www.businessinsider.com/nairobi-mall-attack-terrorism-2013-9

======
FreeInfo4All
Silly Kenyans. Don't they know terrorism is just an excuse for the US
government to infringe civil liberties?

